# logiciel fourni lors achat mac



## misslaeticia (6 Mars 2010)

bonjour à tous je viens juste de m'acheter mon tout premier mac book pro.
très habitué à utiliser un pc et pas très branché informatique et tout ca, j'ai un peu de mal à dompté la bete. ben tout d'abord lors de mon achat je n'ai recu que un coffret contenant le mac book pro alors que sur le site de l'apple store ils indiquent que 2 logiciels sont fourni à savoir mac os x snow leopard et i life. je me demande si c'est le vendeur qui a "malencontreusement oublié" de me donner es 2 logiciels, s'ils sont deja installé ou si je dois les acheter?

puis je me demande c'ets quoi l'equivalent du word sur pc chez mac s'il faut encore acheter un logiciel? ma question est peut etre stupide mais moi et l'informatique ca fait 2 et d'habitude c'est mon frere quiq s'occupe de tout ca pour moi mais il n'est pas là et je dois me un peu me debrouiller avec cette petite bete?

please help me


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2010)

Word existe sur Mac, mais tu peux aussi regarder du côté d'OpenOffice qui fonctionne redoutablement bien sur OS X et qui est gratuit.

A noter que la version 2008 d'office sur Mac est loin d'être la meilleure mouture de ce logiciel...

Pour ce qui est de la suite iLife, elle est préinstallée sur ton Mac. Le coffret du MBP doit simplement contenir deux DVD en cas de réinstallation.


----------



## JulesP (7 Mars 2010)

Ah noté qu'il existe également un équivalent à la suite microsoft office de chez apple appelé iwork.
Si tu n'as pas d'obligation pro où tu dois faire des mises en pages complexes ( word ), des tableaux complexes ( exel ), iwork est très bien et il a le gros avantage d'être moins cher que office 2008 ( office : 130 &#8364;, iwork : 80 &#8364; ).
Sinon, j'approuve Tox, Open Office est très bien et est gratuit.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Word existe sur Mac, mais tu peux aussi regarder du côté d'OpenOffice qui fonctionne redoutablement bien sur OS X et qui est gratuit.
> 
> A noter que la version 2008 d'office sur Mac est loin d'être la meilleure mouture de ce logiciel...
> 
> ...



Très important. Ne pas perde. Effectuer une copie de sauvegarde via l'utilitaire de disque (image disque maître .cdr) et la graver sur des DVD DL.


----------



## TiteLine (7 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Si tu n'as pas les deux DVD gris, il y a effectivement un problème et tu dois le signaler à ton vendeur. Ils sont indispensables si tu veux faire une restauration Time Machine, réinstaller le système, une application ou faire des tests.

Je pense effectivement qu'il s'agit d'un oubli qu'il faut signaler au plus vite. 

EDIT : grillée


----------



## misslaeticia (7 Mars 2010)

merci bcp de vos reponses plus que rapide. ben je vais télécharger celui qui est gratuit et voilà.
et pour les 2 dvd d'installation je passerai chez cami ou jl'ai acheté pour qu'il corrige son "oubli"
en tout as merci bcp


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

bizarre ton histoire de dvd manquants
préciser si
 si tu l'as acheté neuf et emballé (boite jamais ouverte)
ou
mac de démo -exposition occaze
( qui eux par definition ont eu boites ouvertes etc)


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2010)

Regarde avec la documentation. Ils sont glissés dans des petites pochette plastiques. Parfois les gens ne les remarquent même pas.


----------



## AnnC21 (7 Mars 2010)

Normalement ils sont dans une pochette noire avec le mode d'emploi... 

En ce qui concerne la suite office, j'utilise Neo office, adaptation d'Open office spécifique pour mac, que je trouve très bien (pour mon usage, très basique faut le dire) . Gratuit of course.

Si tu cherches d'autres logiciels, tu as un beau lien ici même, la logithèque du switcheur...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Normalement ils sont dans une pochette noire avec le mode d'emploi...


Exact.

Et s'il n'y sont pas, c'est retour de la machine complète pour échange. Sans discussion. C'est comme si on t'avait vendu un iMac sans l'écran ou une voiture sans les clefs.


----------



## arrakiss (8 Mars 2010)

euh ça serait pas un peu une escroquerie là...?

Je vois bien le jour ou elle a un pb et pas de DVD pour réinstaller.

"bonjour, ah bah oui ma ptite dame, il faut tout réinstaller là, il y en aura pour XXX euros !" 

Enfin c'est ptet qu'une erreur j'espère.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mars 2010)

"escroquerie" ?

Non. Les erreurs de conditionnement ça arrive. La plus ou moins bonne volonté du vendeur à trouver une solution est souvent à mettre sur le compte du m'enfoutisme.

Il faut toujours vérifier que le contenu du paquet correspond bien à ce qui est indiqué. Et les DVD sont clairement mentionnés.

Les problèmes surviennent plus tard, parfois plus d'une année après l'achat. Allez contester...

Les PCistes ne sont pas habitués à cette méthode. A cause des version EOM de Windows qu'il faut graver soi-même, ils ne font pas trop attention à la présence de ces DVD et certains les jettent avec l'emballage (vécu ici même).

Donc, on insiste : UN MAC VENDU SANS SES DVD D'INSTALLATION EST UN MAC INCOMPLET.


----------

